# P&O Past Ships



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi there, 

Does anyone have any info on any past P&O ships (i.e. port of registry, route etc) so I may be able to undertake research into P&O Ferries' 'early days'?

The main ones I want include:

Spirit of Free Enterprise

Pride of Free Enterprise

The Vikings

Free Enterprise V-VIII

Pride of Portsmouth/Le Havre

Pride of Provence

Pride of Aquitaine

The European Class freighters

The North Sea freighters

plus any extras.

Cheers,

dan


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you checked out
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/p_o_rederi.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

and ....
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/PandO-StenaLine.html
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/photolibrary/index.php?cat=125&page=4


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

It does help with my research into P&O past ships a fair bit.

Spirit of Free Enterprise (1979-1987) became Pride of Kent (1987-1998), P&OSL Kent (1998-2002), PO Kent (2002-2003), Anthi Marina (2003-).

Pride of Free Enterprise (1980-1987) became Pride of Bruges (1) (1987-1998), P&OSL Picardy (1998-2001), Oleander (2001-).

Viking Valiant (1975-1989) became Pride of Le Havre (1) (1989-1994), Pride of Cherbourg (2) (1994-2002), Pride of Al Salam 1 (2002-2003), Mogador (2003-).

Viking Venturer (1975-1989) became Pride of Hampshire (1989-2002), Pride of Al Salam 2 (2002-2003), Oujda (2003-).

Viking Viscount (1976-1989) became Pride of Winchester (1989-1995), Vitsentzos Kornaros (1995-).

Viking Voyager (1976-1989) became Pride of Cherbourg (1) (1989-1994), Banaderos (1994-2000), Barlovento (2000-2005), Samothraki (2005-).

Free Enterprise V (1970-1987) became Pride of Hythe (1987-1993), Laburnum (1993-2003), Tadla (2003-). Currently laid up.

Free Enterprise VI (1972-1987) became Pride of Sandwich (1987-1992), Pride of Ailsa (1992-1996), Pride of Al Salam 95 (1996-2005). Sunk in the Suez Canal.

Free Enterprise VII (1973-1987) became Pride of Walmer (1987-1992), Pride of Rathlin (1992-2000), BSP III (2000-)

Free Enterprise VIII (1974-1987) became Pride of Canterbury (1) (1987-1993), Romilda (1993-)

Olau Hollandia (2) (1989-1994) became Pride of Le Havre (1994-2005), SNAV Sardegna (2006-)

Olau Britannia (2) (1989-1994) became Pride of Portsmouth (1994-2005), SNAV Lazio (2006-)

Stena Jutlandica (2) (1983-1996) became Stena Empereur (1996-1998), P&OSL Provence (1998-2002), PO Provence (2002-2003), Pride of Provence (2003-2004), Pride of Telemark (2005-)

Prins Filip (1992-1997) became Stena Royal (1998), P&OSL Aquitaine (1998-2002), PO Aquitaine (2002-2003), Pride of Aquitaine (2003-2005), Norman Spirit (2005-)

European Trader (1975-2001) became Taygran Trader (2001-2002), Lina Trader (2002-)

European Clearway (1976-1996) became Panther (1996-1998), European Pathfinder (1998-2002), Begonia (2002-2005), Via Mare (2005-)

European Enterprise (1978-1987) became European Endeavour (1987-2002), Gardenia (2003-)

Stena Trader (1978-1980) became Baltic Ferry (1980-1992), Pride of Suffolk (1992-2001), European Diplomat (2001-2005), Diplomat (2005-)

Alpha Enterprise (1978-1982) became Cerdic Ferry (1985-1992), European Freeway (1992-2002), Stena Partner (2002-)

Alpha Progress (1978-1979) became Hellas (2) (1979, 1980-1982, 1983-1986), Doric Ferry (1986-1992), European Tideway (1992-2002), Stena Transfer (2002-)

Merzario Hispania (1978-1980) became Nordic Ferry (1980-1992), Pride of Flanders (1992-2002), Stena Transporter (2002-)


----------



## aadje (Oct 8, 2004)

Dan,

Have seen them all as agent Dammers en van der Heide in Rotterdam.
I remember when the Spirit of Free Enterprise just completed her painting ( incl. the complete grittblasting and new layers of paint) in the usual Townsend housecolours the order came to repaint the vessel in the P&O colours and vessel to be re-named. Big biz. for the shipyard. Will see I can upload photo's when at the yard in rotterdam. Same FE IV and Doric Ferry.


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for that aadje. Will want to see the photos when you upload them. Was this the same for other ships, or was it just SOFE, FE IV and Doric Ferry?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi


aadje said:


> Dan,
> 
> Have seen them all as agent Dammers en van der Heide in Rotterdam.
> I remember when the Spirit of Free Enterprise just completed her painting ( incl. the complete grittblasting and new layers of paint) in the usual Townsend housecolours the order came to repaint the vessel in the P&O colours and vessel to be re-named. Big biz. for the shipyard. Will see I can upload photo's when at the yard in rotterdam. Same FE IV and Doric Ferry.


The FE IV was never painted in the P&O coluors. She was sold to a company in Scandinavia & renamed Falster Link. I remember the Pride of Kent sailing from Rotterdam. I was on the Doric Ferry at the time and passed the 'Kent' on our way in to Europoort.

Some more sites to try:
http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferrycompany.php?Rid=137&lang=en
http://www.hhvferry.com/pslkent.html

Regards
Karl


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Why did Pride of Kent sail into Rotterdam and NOT Zeebrugge? Doric Ferry did, but the Kent didn't. (POK does not usually sail into Europoort).


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Dan
The Pride of Kent went to Rotterdam for the Annual Survey & Drydock. Many of the P&O Ferries tend to go either Rotterdam, Newcastle or Falmouth. Belfast or Liverpool for the Irish Sea ships. The only one I have not be to is Falmouth. I was on leave when my ship went there.
Regards
Karl


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Which ship was the one you were on? Also, did any of the other P&O ships visit Rotterdam?


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

A brief snippet of info for you, the former Townsend Thoresen and later P&O ferry "European Trader" was beached at Alang on 6th October this year and demolition commenced immediately. Latterly known as "Lina Trader" she arrived off Alang as the "Lina".


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Dan



Dan558 said:


> Which ship was the one you were on? Also, did any of the other P&O ships visit Rotterdam?


I persume this is addressed to me! The ship I was on at the time was the Doric Ferry. The other Felixstowe ships have used various dockyard companies in Rotterdam, also the Hull ships. I have also been there on the Pride of Flanders.

Regards
Karl


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

It is sad that European Trader has been scrapped. But... she was only 30. Well, at least she gave Felixstowe a real boost in freight capacity.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*European Trader*



Dan558 said:


> It is sad that European Trader has been scrapped. But... she was only 30. Well, at least she gave Felixstowe a real boost in freight capacity.


Thanks for that Thamesphil and Dan. I joined her shortly after she came out in 1976 and stayed there until 1988. She was on the Dover/Calais/Zeebruge run. She was a good ship, must have been for me to have done 12 years in her.

Trader.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Thamesphil



Thamesphil said:


> A brief snippet of info for you, the former Townsend Thoresen and later P&O ferry "European Trader" was beached at Alang on 6th October this year and demolition commenced immediately. Latterly known as "Lina Trader" she arrived off Alang as the "Lina".


Are you sure about this? I am asking because this is the only reference that I can find on this subject. It is of interest to me as I sailed on this ship at of Felixstowe and Dover when we covered the Zeebrugge ships in 1995.
Regards
Karl


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Hawkeye said:


> Hi Thamesphil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As sure as I can be Karl. It's confirmed by local media and port agency reports in Alang. It's my job to track World fleet additions and removals for a leading maritime database and the reports are good enough for me to remove the vessel from the 'live' fleet.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## amandar (Nov 28, 2006)

The trader felt like it was a really old ship when I sailed on her in 95 or 96.

Probably one of the worst sailings I have ever done. Was glad to get back on a ship with stabilisers 

Amanda


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Amanda



amandar said:


> The trader felt like it was a really old ship when I sailed on her in 95 or 96.
> 
> Probably one of the worst sailings I have ever done. Was glad to get back on a ship with stabilisers
> 
> Amanda


That's about the time I was one her. Were you onboard her on Christmas 1995 in Dover. I was. The group I was with bumped into Topper, a former crew member on the Baltic Ferry / Pride of Suffolk.

Karl


----------



## amandar (Nov 28, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on the Trader one Xmas in Dover. Topper missed his ship the next day if I remember correctly.

Amanda x


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

What was European Trader up to in Dover in Christmas 95? Freight back-up maybe? Or just as the Dover relief vessel? Was she due on back-up in Portsmouth Jan 96? Or maybe to the Irish Sea on regular back-up?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Dan558 said:


> What was European Trader up to in Dover in Christmas 95? Freight back-up maybe? Or just as the Dover relief vessel? Was she due on back-up in Portsmouth Jan 96? Or maybe to the Irish Sea on regular back-up?


She was on a time charter to P&O Dover to cover the annual refits for there own ships. She was based in Felixstowe at the time and had a Felixstowe crew onboard. We sailed on the Zeebrugge run, leaving (if I remember correctly) at 08.00 in the morning.


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh, I see. Dover relief vessel over refit period? But did she not move to the Irish Sea on freight back-up?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Dan


She transferred to Cairnryan in Feb 1996, after returning to Felixstowe in mid January. They may have used her as a relief before selling the ship she replaced. I think this was the Sandwich. The Endeavour also went to Cairnryan the same year.

Regards
Karl


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

So I was right! She moved to the Irish Sea, but did she also operate to Le Havre? (Freight back-up maybe???)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Dan

Yes she did. Before she came to Felixstowe in 1994, she sailed on the Portsmouth - Le Harve route for about three years as a back up vessel to the two Viking Ships that sailed the route. The Gabrielle Wehr joined her in 1993.


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Didn't the Endeavour and Clearway also sail Portsmouth - Le Havre on back-up? My guess is that the Viking class ferries did not have high freight capacity so having freighters on back-up resolved this problem?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Dan

I don't think the Endeavour sailed from Portsmouth. She was required at Dover as a back up there. She moved to directly to Cairnryan from Dover in 1996. 
The Clearway sailed on the Portsmouth - Le Harve route in 1992 for about 9 months before she was transferred to Pandoro for the Cherbourg - Rosslare route which she opened in 1993. She became the Panther in 1996. 
What surprised me on the renamings in 1998 was that when all the ships were given 'European' names, she didn't revert back to Clearway.

The two 'Super Vikings' have always had a freight ship to back them up. It was usually the Viking Trader. But there have many others. With the European Seaway class in Dover, P&O had ships spare and didn't need to charter any for Portsmouth. They just used the spare ships they had. There was plenty of life in them all.

Regards

Karl


----------



## Dan558 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just using their own spare ships meant that money could be saved on berthing in Portsmouth or Felixstowe. The 'European' class vessels were time-chartered to Portsmouth after being replaced by European Seaway's class of Super Freighters. But, as you say, P&O Dover had spares with the Seaway class and there was no need to charter any vessels to Portsmouth for freight back-up. Nowadays it is not currently possible as Pride of Bilbao has enough capacity for 62 lorries, but getting a bigger ship = more freight capacity. 
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------

